# Silence des parents



## Coquelicot43 (12 Juillet 2022)

Coucou.! 
Petite suite de mon histoire.. c'était sur l'ancien forum visiblement ça a tt changer...
Hier j'ai accueilli le bébé les parents sont revenu comme si de rien n'était message des parents dans la journée... c'est à rien y comprendre.. 
(Pour rappel je me suis fait un lumbago et ensuite mon fils a eu le covid. Donc arrête 15 jours et je n'avais aucune nouvelle à mes messages envoyer... message envoyer car aucune réponse par téléphone )


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Au retour J’AURAIS vu le problème qui doit être résolu pour les fois prochaines. 

Donc JE ferai une discussion ce soir à ce sujet. 

ABSOLUMENT ANORMAL qu’elle ne réponde pas. Donc en fin de contrat ce sera QUOI ?


----------



## Coquelicot43 (13 Juillet 2022)

Ben je sais pas pour la fin de contrat franchement les voir arriver comme si de rien n'était ma complètement chamboulé 🤣 je sais plus quoi pensé


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

et au niveau salaire, ils sont à jour? C'est à se demander si ce n'est pas une ruse pour que tu accepte d'accueillir leur enfant jusqu'au bout et ne pas te payer à la fin


----------



## Coquelicot43 (18 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> et au niveau salaire, ils sont à jour? C'est à se demander si ce n'est pas une ruse pour que tu accepte d'accueillir leur enfant jusqu'au bout et ne pas te payer à la fin


Oui oui ils sont bien à jour et ils ont bien changer leur déclaration qui était mal faite..


----------

